# Josh Trank's "Fantastic Four" plot.



## MegaMew (Nov 17, 2014)

Please please, my friends. Gather around and smell the _cancer._
All jokes aside, this is horrendous. Thought doom was a neat character in previous films?
"_Victor Doomashev is a anti-social Eastern European computer programmer and hacktivist who calls himself "Doom".â€‹"_
*Edit:* Man hyperlink is trash.
http://www.comicbookmovie.com/fansites/JoshWildingNewsAndReviews/news/?a=111202
Here.


----------



## Taralack (Nov 17, 2014)

Yeah, I heard about this a few weeks ago. I sure hope it's fucking not, because if Doom is a hipster.. shit's gonna crash and burn.


----------



## MegaMew (Nov 17, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Yeah, I heard about this a few weeks ago. I sure hope it's fucking not, because if Doom is a hipster.. shit's gonna crash and burn.


While this plot is completely rumor, Doomashev is confirmed sadly. :/


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Nov 26, 2014)

Good to see that Fox is staying true to the source material by turning the strong, super-intelligent, charismatic, and overall best character in the Marvel universe into a tumblr blogger. 

I'm going to forget about this by spamming pictures of Doctor Doom being based.

*Literally
the
best
character*


----------

